# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Tree stump removal

## Cyberminusie

Hi guys after cutting a tree in the garden I was left with a tree stump and after research about its removal I tested this method.
It will not be the fastest but it certainly is cheap and the evening is fun to chat with the family in front of a bonfire
This is my experience.
P.S. Sorry for my little English.

----------


## Gunners

I like it!  It's about my pace too.

----------

